# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Exotic tetras

## Vanilla

I love keeping Tetras especailly attracted to those exotic kinds...

Anybody keeping the non common tetras or the more exotic tetras or sp variant that seldom available in normal LFS. Care share some pictures and where to buy them. 

Wonder anybody that is crazy for exotic tetras too?

----------


## tetrakid

> I love keeping Tetras especailly attracted to those exotic kinds...
> Anybody keeping the non common tetras or the more exotic tetras or sp variant that seldom available in normal LFS. Care share some pictures and where to buy them. Wonder anybody that is crazy for exotic tetras too?


Exotic fish are okay but it is also important to know the character of the particular species fish.
Some species are exotic but unable to co-exist with other species. A species tank is best.

For tetras, my favourite used to be those long-fin _Serpae Tetra_ in a species tank_,_ but in my experience, they ended up destroying one another's beautiful finnage. Very frust.  :Grin:

----------


## Vanilla

How many did you keep? Tank size? Is it too congested?

I don't keep fish that is aggressive. Tetras are generally peaceful fish.. Except a few certain species..

----------


## Vanilla

How many did you keep? Tank size? Is it too congested?

I don't keep fish that is aggressive. Tetras are generally peaceful fish.. Except a few certain species..

----------


## tetrakid

> How many did you keep? Tank size? Is it too congested?
> 
> I don't keep fish that is aggressive. Tetras are generally peaceful fish.. Except a few certain species..


I kept 8 of them in a nano tank.

I have also kept 10x Balloon Red Eye Tetra's. These are delightful tetras which are cute and they eat well. 
 They are very greedy though, as they are watchful of food and can fill their mouths full of pellet food.

----------


## Vanilla

Tank maybe too small without much space for them to have their own territory. A bigger tank will be better.

----------


## Vanilla

image.jpg

Anybody keep lereto tetra?

----------


## tetrakid

> Tank maybe too small without much space for them to have their own territory. A bigger tank will be better.


I believe the tank size does not make them aggressive. 
If they are squeezed in a small tank, they should be stressed rather than aggressive.
I have kept 10 male territorial guoramis in a small tank and they all became docile due to the stress.
In a bigger tank, they would have quickly injured one another and tore fins.

No thanks to long-fin _Serpae Tetras,_ not anymore_.
_

----------


## Vanilla

Attachment 49795
MY new tetra with a bit reddish at the tail..

----------


## lucasjiang

Used to have a bunch of weitzmanni tetras. They were rather picky eaters in my experience and the group died in the end. In my experience, the hard part with these exotic tetras is that most of them are wild caught. Hence they are usually sold in bad condition and are really skinny and have internal parasites/bacteria. Must quarantine them very well before keeping them.

If you want to get these tetras, there are a few shops you can try. Jzx pet boutique at AMK has quite a variety like weitzmanni tetras, tucano tetras, flame back bleeding heart tetras. Just wait for their south america shipment. Aquarist chamber has copelandii tetras now, sometimes they have tucano tetras and coffee bean tetras. Otherwise aquatic avenue at redhill also has a few rare ones, saw weitzmanni tetras there previously. Lastly, you can try c328, they have some shipments of splashing tetras occasionally.

----------


## seudzar

Got some Catalina tetra from AA. They got so big that I have to pass to my friend to keep them in a 5ft tank.

----------


## Vanilla

image.jpg
Weitzmani tetra is a picky eater, always like to hide in my big tank. Don't last long in my big tank. Can't get to eat or compete with my orthers tetras. Maybe should be kept as a single spices. Very beautify and shy fish, but I am not sucessful in keeping them. Live feed will be better..

----------


## Vanilla

Jxz pet is at Amk hub central? Will popby to check out. Thx bro

----------


## Vanilla

image.jpg
I think Catalina tetra is also called arawana tetra.
This photo doesn't justify the beauty of the fish. It has some red colors at its tail ends..I had this in my tank. Got mine from aquarist chamber. Look very fierce but gentle in nature. It can reach 6cm!

----------


## Vanilla

Keep it up bros, let's share our tetras experiences and keeping the tetras flame alive

----------


## barmby

To me Red Ruby Tetra (Axelrodia riesei) is difficult to get and keep alive. Need to buy them stable.

----------


## seudzar

Catalina tetra is not arowana tetra. I have seen the arowana tetra at aquarist chamber and they are different from Catalina tetra. Catalina tetra can grow up to 18cm in size.

----------


## seudzar

I have 3 Weizmani tetra left in my tank. They don't seems to be such picky eater. Used to have quite a lot of them which I got from aquatic avenue. Currently the 3 of them in my tank have been eating decap brine shrimp eggs and small shrimplets in my tank.

----------


## Vanilla

> I have 3 Weizmani tetra left in my tank. They don't seems to be such picky eater. Used to have quite a lot of them which I got from aquatic avenue. Currently the 3 of them in my tank have been eating decap brine shrimp eggs and small shrimplets in my tank.


You are keeping them with any other fishes? Will they be able to eat flakes food other than brine shrimp?

----------


## seudzar

> You are keeping them with any other fishes? Will they be able to eat flakes food other than brine shrimp?


Yup, they do eat flakes but only one kind. They also readily take frozen brine shrimp too.

----------


## Vanilla

> Yup, they do eat flakes but only one kind. They also readily take frozen brine shrimp too.


Great bro, interesting fish..
notice any new tetras recently ? Will anybody keen to share fish if we're to request to bring in?

----------


## seudzar

I hardly into tetra now. Now concentrate only on samurai four am and corydoras hastatus

----------


## tanchini88

Aquarist chamber do bring in some uncommon tetras

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## cool

Yes,there is new rare tetra at the store now.
do check it out.

----------


## Vanilla

> Yes,there is new rare tetra at the store now.
> do check it out.


What is the name? How does it look like?

----------


## cool

You can check their facebook for photos.
thanks.

----------


## Vanilla

> You can check their facebook for photos.
> thanks.


Got it. Thanks

----------


## qool

Tucano tetra ... a very cute but will burn a hole in your wallet fish.  :Laughing:

----------


## Vanilla

> Tucano tetra ... a very cute but will burn a hole in your wallet fish.


U bought? A bit too small for my tank.. Wait becomes expensive fish food  :Smile:

----------


## qool

Yes bought but cannot seem to spawn them.... if you have big fish do not keep them. Your wallet will thank you.

----------


## Vanilla

> Yes bought but cannot seem to spawn them.... if you have big fish do not keep them. Your wallet will thank you.


Spawn tucano tetra, wow amazing bro...
do you always spawn tetra? any success to share?

----------


## Stradic

Sawbwa resplendens aka Asia Rummy Nose
they are nice too. but seems like hard to come by as it is seasonal

----------


## seudzar

GC still have some Asian tummy nose and so as aquatic connection

----------


## pseudomugil

still hope i could get some ladigesia rollofi someday.

----------


## Goalkeeper

> Yes bought but cannot seem to spawn them.... if you have big fish do not keep them. Your wallet will thank you.


Which Lfs carry these? Never seen before!! Very nice fish. Are they hardy?

----------


## seudzar

Currently aquatic avenue has them

----------


## Goalkeeper

Ok thanks...will check it out.

----------


## Stradic

> GC still have some Asian tummy nose and so as aquatic connection


thanks!!
any idea their pricing ?

----------


## seudzar

Not sure, give them a call to check

----------


## Goalkeeper

Asia runny nose many times cheaper than tucano. I bought few pieces of Asia rummy and they look great in the tank...the silvery body and orange nose/tip on tail!

----------

